# Funny turtle joke



## shellfreak (Sep 15, 2014)

Maybe someone else posted this in the past, but if not...


----------



## wellington (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't remember seeing it. It's good, made me lol.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 15, 2014)

LOL! 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## ascott (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 16, 2014)

!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 17, 2014)

Post more turtle jokes!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 18, 2014)

very cute!! Loved the pictures with it too!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 15, 2014)

Teacher: "Why are you so late?"
Tort: "Cos of the sign."
Teacher: "What sign?"
Tort: "The sign that says: 'School ahead, go slow!'"


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 15, 2014)

Why did the tortoise cross the street?
To go to..._SHELL_ station!


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 15, 2014)

Lolol too cute!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 16, 2014)

Here's another nice joke about....torts:

How doyou make a tortoise _fast?_
You do not....feed him!!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 16, 2014)

How do torts communicate?
They use....._shell_phones!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 16, 2014)

And how do they answer their shellphones?
By saying: "_Shell_-O!"


----------

